# SE-R rims



## nyr2002nyr (Apr 25, 2007)

does anyone know where to get some stock se-r rims at a good price

and 2nd ? will the 18 inch nismo rims fit?


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

As far as the Nismo rims, yes they will fit. See: NissanPerformanceMag.com


----------



## nyr2002nyr (Apr 25, 2007)

Im still up in arms on wheter to put he se-r stock rims on it or the nismo rims any ideas?

and price wise which are cheaper?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

nyr2002nyr said:


> does anyone know where to get some stock se-r rims at a good price
> 
> and 2nd ? will the 18 inch nismo rims fit?


ARE YOU WILLING TO DRIVE UP TO NEW JERSEY TO PICK THEM UP ?
I HAVE A MINT SET OF SE-R WHEELS WITH BRAND NEW TIRES ON THEM
MESSAGE ME OR CALL ME WITH DETAILS

(551) 497 2807 
CARLO

THE NISMO WHEELS ARE VERY NICE LOOKING AND DURABLE .. OVERPRICED IF YOU ASK ME THOUGH.. SE-R'S ARE JUST AS HOT.
I HAD THEM ON MY ALTIMA AND THEY ALWAYS TURNED HEADS


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey cd. My rims are pretty rough. What kind of tires, and what kind of size, and what kind of price?


----------



## KnobGobblin (Jul 30, 2006)

I picked up a spare set w/o tires on ebay for about $600. I have some rims for sale for altima's here is a link.

eBay Motors: SSR GT2 18x8.5 White EVO MR LANCER 350Z WHEELS RIMS JDM (item 160110025730 end time Apr-30-07 19:38:50 PDT)


----------



## 06SERMAN (Apr 28, 2007)

*19"s*

Anyone rollin 19's? I think the SER would look HOT on a pair of 19"s. Im thinking about getting some, any thoughts??


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

cdmorenot said:


> ARE YOU WILLING TO DRIVE UP TO NEW JERSEY TO PICK THEM UP ?
> I HAVE A MINT SET OF SE-R WHEELS WITH BRAND NEW TIRES ON THEM
> MESSAGE ME OR CALL ME WITH DETAILS
> 
> ...


u still got those nismo rims for sale? im interested


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

I DO NOT HAVE THE SE R WHEELS ANYMORE STOP FREAKING SENDING ME TEXT MESSAGES!!!​


----------



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

*altima se-r wheels*

I have stock Altima se-r wheels up for sale
I'm in Orlando,FL
if Interested, hit me up


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm also looking for a set, sent you a PM jamol1988.


----------



## leoperez33 (Mar 18, 2010)

jamol1988 said:


> I have stock Altima se-r wheels up for sale
> I'm in Orlando,FL
> if Interested, hit me up




hey dude im interested how much for the altima se-r rims?do u still have them?


----------



## danbal21 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a 4 2006 Altima SE-R rims and tires for sale. In great condition. I'm in NJ. Pics are available upon request.


----------



## sexualbanana (Jan 20, 2011)

Any of you guys willing to part with one rim? Just bent the crap outta mine this morning.


----------



## danbal21 (Dec 24, 2010)

@sexualbanana yes i have 3 left for sale go here: http://www.altimaforums.net/se-r-ser-t2523.html

you can pm here or there


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

jamol1988 said:


> I have stock Altima se-r wheels up for sale
> I'm in Orlando,FL
> if Interested, hit me up


how much for the SE-R rims? and you have all 4?


----------



## danbal21 (Dec 24, 2010)

@sinning, prices are on the original post, I only have 2 left.


----------



## danbal21 (Dec 24, 2010)

bumps.........


----------

